# Rated PG13



## newtgadget (Jul 9, 2006)

Funny Picture.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had neighbors I wanted to do that to!!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 10, 2006)

that sure says it all.....LOL...


----------

